# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Ικαρίας - Άγ.Κήρυκος, Εύδηλος (Ikaria - Aghios Kirikos, Evdilos reports)

## zamas

*Δελτίο τύπου της Νομαρχίας Σάμου. Ένταξη του έργου «ΑΛΙΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΑΦΥΓΙΟ ΕΥΔΗΛΟΥ» στο Επιχειρησιακό πρόγραμμα Αλιείας 2000-06 (Γ’ ΚΠΣ)*

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥΈνταξη του έργου «ΑΛΙΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΑΦΥΓΙΟ ΕΥΔΗΛΟΥ» στο Επιχειρησιακό πρόγραμμα Αλιείας 2000-06 (Γ’ ΚΠΣ)
*Με την υπογραφή του Ειδικού Γραμματέα του ΥΠΑΑΤ κ. Παπαγιαννίδη στις 3/6/2008 εντάχθηκε το έργο «Αλιευτικό καταφύγιο όρμου Ευδήλου Ικαρίας» στο Επιχειρησιακό πρόγραμμα Αλιείας 2000-06 (Γ’ ΚΠΣ) με προϋπολογισμό 1.480.000 € και τελικό δικαιούχο τη Ν.Α. Σάμου.

*Οι εργασίες που προβλέπονται είναι:*1. εκβάθυνση λιμενολεκάνης στα -3,90 μ.
2. κατασκευή προβόλου μορφής «Γ» μήκους 45,30 μ. και πλάτους 5,00 μ.
3. κατασκευή παραλιακού κρηπιδώματος μήκους 245 μ.
Οι διαρκείς προσπάθειες της Ν.Α. Σάμου, της δημοτικής αρχής και της τοπικής κοινωνίας του Ευδήλου φέρνουν αποτελέσματα, αφού από το Γ’ ΚΠΣ χρηματοδοτήθηκαν για το Λιμάνι Ευδήλου τέσσερα (4) έργα, συνολικού προϋπολογισμού 7.500.000 € και με φορέα εκτέλεσης τη Ν.Α. Σάμου:

Α) η κατασκευή νέου λιμένα Ευδήλου (κρηπιδώματα και εκβάθυνση λιμενολεκάνης)
Β) ο ηλεκτροφωτισμός του λιμένα Ευδήλου
Γ) η οδός προσπέλασης στο λιμένα Ευδήλου
Δ) Το αλιευτικό καταφύγιο Ευδήλου

----------


## sylver23

ginetai να αλαξουμε αυτο το θεμα σε λιμανι ευδηλου,για να ανεβασω καποιες φωτο απο τα εργα του νεου λιμανιου(με σχολιασμο) ή να ανοιξω καινουργιο θεμα???

----------


## Leo

Η αλλαγή έγινε, να δούμε τι θα δούμε?  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

απλες φωτο απο εργα :Wink:  :Wink: παω να ανεβασω

----------


## sylver23

αρχικα καποια λογια.για παρα πολλα χρονια μεσα στο λιμανι υπηρχαν πεταμενα μπλοκια .αυτα τα ειχαν αφησει εκει προσωρινα αλλα το προσωρινο εγινε μονιμο.ευτυχως περυσι κ προπερσι αυτα απομακρυνθηκαν γιατι χαλαγανε πραγματικα την εικονα του ευδηλου.χρειαστηκε φυσικα γερανος κτλ γιατι ειχαν σαπισει κ οι 'κρικοι' που σηκωνονταν ειχαν καταστραφει.
Αριστερα του λιμανιου υπαρχουν 2 παραλιες .πρωτη ειναι τα σπασματα κ δευτερη το φλες.δυστυχως με τα εργα το φλες ξεγραφτηκε απο παραλια.Απεναντι απο τον σημερινο ντοκο φτιαχνεται το καινουργιο λιμανι που θα διωχνει τα αυτοκινητα κατευθειαν στον κεντρικο δρομο ενω πριν επρεπε να παιρνανε μεσα απο ολο λιμανι.οταν λεμε παλιος ντοκοςς για να καταλαβουν αυτοι που δεν εχουν ερθει ,ειναι η προβλητα,η οποια πριν λιγα χρονια επεκταθηκε.το καινουργιο λιμανι θα φιλοξενει κ κοτερα-γιοτ-ψαροκαικα.Κατι που παλια δεν υπηρχε δυνατοτητα.
Ο πρωτος αναδοχος του εργου ειχε κατασκευασει μια ανηφορα για να βγαινουν τα αυτκινητα στον κεντρικο δρομο ,η οποια φετος γκρεμιστηκε για να φτιαχτει καινουργια.

----------


## sylver23

τα νεα ντοκ




πανοραμικη αποψη νεου λιμανιου.απεναντι φαινετε το τωρινο λιμανι.στα αριστερα της φωτο φαινετε η χωματινη ανηφορα που λεω παρα πανω.απο οτι καταλαβαινεται το νεο λιμανι κατασκευαστηκε στα αριστερα του ευδηλου οπως βλεπουμε το λιμανι απο το πλοιο.η παραλια στην κατω μερια της φωτο ειναι τα σπασματα που δεν υπαρχουν πια



στα αριστερα της φωτο ειναι το νεο λιμανι

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα φτιαχτεί γέφυρα για την πρόσβαση στον δρόμο από το λιμάνι και ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει οι εργασίες.

----------


## sylver23

περα απο το να μην περνανε τα αυτοκινητα απο το κεντρο του ευδηλου,υπηρχε κ το προβλημα οτι για να βγουν τα αυτοκινητα απο το λιμανι υπηρχε ενα στενο σοκακι στο οποιο δεν χωρανε 2 αυτοκ ταυτοχρονα απο αντιθετες μεριες.για αυτο το λογο φτιαχνεται η γεφυρα.
περα απο αυτο υπαρχει δυσκολια οπως φευγεις για αρμενιστη παλι λογω στενοτητας του δρομου.ετσι θα φτιαχτει ενας περιφερειακος δρομος πανω απο τον ευδηλο που θα καταληγει στο φυτεμα(κοντινη παραλια)κ θα ενωνεται με τον τωρινο κεντρικο δρομο.
κ κατι τελευταιο που συζητιεται ειναι η μπαζωση του μεσα λιμανιου ωστε να φτιαχτει πλατεια.σε αυτο διαφωνω .παει η γραφικοτητα

----------


## sylver23

οι εργασιες προχωρανε στο λιμανι.παραθετω κ καποιες φωτο.αυτο που σκαβουνε σαν πισινα τι ειναι δεν εχω καταλαβει.

----------


## sylver23

συνεχεια...








οι φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενες απο αριστερα (που βρισκονται τα σπιτια του ευδηλου)προς τα δεξια.και φατσα εχουμε τον νοτο

----------


## sylver23

..................................................  .

----------


## sylver23

κ κατι ακομα
οσο αναφορα τo μπαζωμα.υπηρξε μια ενωση πολιτων που εκανε διαμαρτυρια.οι καταστηματαρχες ειναι αντιθετοι με τo μπαζωμα αν και αυτοι εχουν το προβλημα καθως ο βορριας βαζει την θαλασσα μεσα στα μαγαζια τους.ειχαν αφισοκολλησει κ ενα σχεδιο αλλα συμφωνα με μια πηγη μου δεν ισχυε κ ηταν λαθος.οποτε δεν το πηρα για να το αναρτησω

----------


## sylver23

Ας δούμε κάποιες φώτο  απο το λιμάνι του Ευδήλου με κακοκαιρία απο 29.01.2008 τραβηγμένες απο τον φίλο μου Νίκο Νικολαίδη
Σε αυτον τον ντόκο(κυματοθραυστη) δένει το πλοίο κανονικα ενώ στον απέναντι που φαίνεται σε κάποιες θα είναι ο νέος ντόκος που θα αράζουν τα πλοία.Αρα καταλαβαινουμε οτι με βορειά αντε να πιάσει πλοιο


DSC_0004.jpg

DSC_0005.jpg

DSC_0006.jpg

DSC_0007.jpg

DSC_0008.jpg

----------


## sylver23

και καποιες ακομα...

DSC_0008.jpg

DSC_0009.jpg

DSC_0010.jpg

DSC_0011.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

οταν η μανια της φυσης και του καιρου, μας δινουν αυτες τις ομορφες εικονες.

----------


## sylver23

να και η αντιδρασεις για το μπαζωμα...



Μερίδα κατοίκων του γραφικού οικισμού αντιδρά στα έργα ανάπτυξης του λιμανιού, υποστηρίζοντας ότι μπαζώνεται και τσιμεντοποιείται η κυκλική προκυμαία. Δεν είναι τσιμεντοποίηση αλλά αναγκαίο έργο για να μπορούν να κινούνται τα αυτοκίνητα, υποστηρίζει ο δήμαρχος του Ευδήλου Στέλιος Σταμούλος.
περισσοτερα
πηγη

Σας παρουσιαζω μια ιδεα του πως θα γινει το λιμανι

χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

η κιτρινη γραμμη ειναι ο δρομος για να πας στο σημειο που δενουν σημερα τα πλοια.Αυτος ο δρομος περναει μεσα απο στενα και καταμηκος ολης της λιμενολεκανης.
η κοκκινη γραμμη ειναι τα ντοκ του νεου λιμανιου και η μπλε γραμμη ο νεος δρομος που θα βγαινουν τα αυτοκινητα απο το λιμανι

το πρασινο περιγραμμα ειναι το σημειο που θελουν να μπαζωσουν ωστε να γινεται πιο ευκολα η κινηση των αυτοκινητων στο λιμανι και επισης να δημιουργηθει νεα πλατεια.

και σαν λογικος ανθρωπος  τωρα ρωταω..αφου το λιμανι μεταφερετε απενταντι προς τι ολο αυτο το μπαζωμα αφου δεν θα περνανε απο κει αυτοκινητα και ο δρομος πλεον θα εχει γινει πλατεια ...?????????????

Μιλαμε για εκατομμυρια που θα σπαταληθουν χωρις λογο και για πολυ μεγαλη υποβαθμιση του παραδοσικου οικισμου του ευδηλου.
Μηπως καποιοι θελουν να φανε και απο αυτα???
γιατι τα προηγουμενα κονδυλια απο το κοινοτικο προγραμμα της ΕΕ που ηταν για το λιμανι χαθηκαν διαμαγειας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από NAVTEX ήλθε χτες αυτή η προαγγελία προς ναυτιλλομένους:

ZCZC HA92
231200 UTC APR 09
IRAKLEIO RADIO NAYWARN 0186/09
SE AIGAIO SEA - IKARIA ISLAND
SEMISUNK WHITE ROPE 30 METRES LENGTH
DRIFTING OUTSIDE OF AGIOS KIRIKOS
PORT ON 230200 UTC
DANGEROUS TO NAVIGATION
NNNN

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια επεξήγηση για όσους δεν είναι εξοικιωμένοι με τα μηνύματα NAVTEX (για το NAVTEX μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ http://www.imo.org/includes/blastDat...D9810/1122.pdf)



> ZCZC HA92


Αρχή μηνύματος(, Σταθμος μετάδοσης Ηρεκλείου (Η), μήνυμα για ασφάλεια ναυσιπλοΐας (Α) Αριθμός μηννύματος 92.



> 231200 UTC APR 09
> IRAKLEIO RADIO NAYWARN 0186/09


23 Απριλίου 2009, 12:00 UTC, (15:00 ώρα Ελλάδας)
Ηράκλειο, Προαγγελία 186/09



> SE AIGAIO SEA - IKARIA ISLAND
> SEMISUNK WHITE ROPE 30 METRES LENGTH
> DRIFTING OUTSIDE OF AGIOS KIRIKOS
> PORT ON 230200 UTC
> DANGEROUS TO NAVIGATION


ΝΑ Αιγαίο - Νήσος Ικαρία
Ημιβυθισμένο άσπρο σκοινί μήκους 30 μέτρων
παρασύρεται έξω από το λιμάνι του Αγίου Κηρύκου
στις 23 του μήνα 2:00 UTC (5:00 ώρα Ελλάδας)
Επικίνδυνο για τη ναυσιπλοΐα



> NNNN


Τέλος Μηνύματος.

Προφανώς έχασε κάποιος έναν κάβο, αλλά μπορέι να δημιουργήσει μεγάλο πρόβλημα αν μπλεχτέι σε κάποια προπέλα.

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστω παναγιωτη και για την ενημερωση αλλα και για την επεξηγηση

----------


## sylver23

Ας συνεχισω την ενημερωση για την προοδο των εργων με φωτογραφιες απο τον φιλο μου Νικο Νικολαϊδη.

*Αρχικα ας δουμε τα εργα οπως ηταν τον οκτωβρη απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια πανω απο το σημερινο λιμανι*

DSC04998.jpg

*
Συνεχιζω με καποιες απο οκτωβρη και νοεμβρη

Στην πρωτη διακρινεται στα αριστερα η αρχη της γεφυρας.*


DSC05277.jpg

DSC05278.jpg


*Το σημειο που υποχωρησε η νεα προβλητα...Ελλας το μεγαλειο σου*


DSC05312.jpg

DSC05532.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Και συνεχιζοντας τρεις ακομα φώτο πιο πρόσφατες απο Δεκεμβρη,Φλεβαρη και Μαρτη με την προοδο εργασιων στην γεφυρα

(Μεσα στην βδομαδα θα εχω και φώτο απο το μπαζωμα που αναφέρω πιο πάνω.Ειμαι πολυ περιεργος και εγώ να δω τα χαλια μας..)

DSC05902.jpg

DSC06632.jpg

DSC06897.jpg

----------


## naftopoulo

Το φ/γ πλοιο "PAVEL" με σημαια Μολδαβιας και περιπου 10μελες πληρωμα που βρισκεται στο λιμανι του Αγιου Κηρυκου απο τον μαρτιο μεχρι και σημερα μετα την προσαραξη του στους Φουρνους...

DSC00612rr.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Η Aegean Regatta είναι ένας διεθνής ιστιοπλοϊκός αγώνας που διοργανώνεται για 9η συνεχή χρονιά, από το Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής και θα ανοίξει πανιά από τις 23 Αυγούστου έως τις 29 Αυγούστου 2009. Σημείο εκκίνησης θα είναι ο Εύδηλος της Ικαρίας με συνέχεια της διαδρομής το Καρλόβασι και το Βαθύ της Σάμου και κατάληξη του Λειψούς.

πηγη - Ικαριωτικη εφημερίδα Καβο Πάπας

Μεχρι 30 αυγούστου θα είμαι στην Ικαρία αρα θα υπάρξει εκτενές ρεπορτάζ.

Αυτο που με ανησυχεί είναι οτι τα έργα στο λιμάνι δεν έχουν τελειώσει.

----------


## sylver23

> Σας παρουσιαζω μια ιδεα του πως θα γινει το λιμανι
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34779



Στο παραπάνω ποστ είχα πει κάποια πράγματα για το λιμάνι του Ευδήλου.
Τα έργα ακομα δεν έχουν τελειώσει.
Το πάρκινγκ που υπήρχε στην θέση του νέου λιμανιού έχει καταργηθεί με αποτέλεσμα ήδη απο τώρα που το νησί δεν έχει ιδιαίτετο κοσμο να γίνεται πανικος απο παρκαρισμένα αυτοκίνητα στους δρόμους γύρω απο τον Ευδηλο.

Το μπάζωμα που δείχνω στην φωτο απο το google earth στο παραπάνω ποστ δεν έχει τελειώσει με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούν τα μαγαζιά να βάλουν τραπέζια κοντά στην θάλασσα αλλα και να μην μπορείς να περπατήσεις εκεί.
Γενικά το λιμάνι είναι σαν βομβαρδισμένο τοπίο.
Εργα που έπρεπε να έχουν τελειώσει με αποτέλεσμα μέσα στο καλοκαίρι να επικρατεί χάος.

Σε όλα αυτά προσθέτω και το ράλι aegean regatta.Απορώ που θα χωρέσουν τόσα ιστιοπλο'ι'κά και πως θα μπορέσει ο κόσμος να θαυμάσει το θέαμα αυτό που πρώτη φορά φιλοξενεί ο Εύδηλος.

Η κοινή λογική λέει οτι πριν τελειώσει ένα μεγάλο εργο δεν πρεπει να αρχίζει ενα άλλο.
Απο την στιγμή που παλεύουν χρόνια να φτιάξουν το νέο λιμάνι αντι να κοιτάξουν να το τελειώσουν αυτό πρώτα ,ξεκίνησαν μπαζώματα στο μέσα κόλπο.
Απο 4 αυγούστου που πάω στο νησί θα υπάρξουν και φώτο.

----------


## sylver23

Τα εργα στον Ευδηλο Ικαρίας προχωράνε με γρήγορους ρυθμούς.
Ειδα μεγάλες αλλαγές απο περσι και μπορω να πω οτι οτι έχει γίνει μέχρι τώρα μαρέσει.
Τελικά το -μπαζωμα- δεν είναι παρα μια επέκταση της ακτής απο 2 εως 4 μετρα.

Ας δούμε ομως ένα προχειρο σχέδιο που έφτιαξα και μετά θα εξηγήσω

ΕΡΓΑ ΕΥΔΗΛΟΥ.jpg

Στα σημεία που χαρακτηρίζω με -Α- ειναι η επέκταση που λέω παραπάνω η οποία έχει ολοκληρωθεί (πέρα απο λεπτομέρειες)
ΦΩΤΟ
P8127020.jpg
P8127019.jpg



Με τον συμβολισμο ΜΤΣ εχουμε την μαρίνα τουριστικών σκαφών που 
έχει ολοκληρωθεί και έχουν τοποθετηθεί και εγκαταστάσεις για παροχή νερού και ρεύματος για τα τουριστικά σκάφη (πιθανόν μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν γενικά τα έργα αυτές τις εγκαταστάσεις να τις αφαιρέσουν ,καθώς μπήκαν για το ρεγκατα)

P8127018.jpg

Οι νέες θέσεις πρόσδεσης των πλοίων στο νέο λιμάνι θα είναι 3.
Οι δύο πρυμοδέτησης και η μία πλαγιοδέτησης 
Στο σχέδιο και την φώτο της συμβολίζω με Θ1,2,3

P8127009.jpg

Απέναντι απο το ΜΤΣ θα γίνει άλλη μια παρόμοια μαρίνα σχήματος Π (το σχέδιο της το έφτιαξα σύμφωνα με περιγραφές απο δημοτικούς συμβουλους και πιθανόν να διαφέρει) η οποία προορίζεται για αλιευτικό καταφύγιο (Α.Κ.) και οι εργασίες δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει ακόμα.

----------


## sylver23

Για να μην επηρεάζεται το λιμάνι απο βόρειοανατολικούς ανέμους αλλά και για καλυτέρευση με βόρειους και βορειοδυτικούς θα γίνουν δύο έργα (δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει ακομα).
Το πρώτο είναι η επέκταση του μώλου κατα 200 μετρα (Γ).Και η δεύτερη που είναι υπο συζήτηση είναι η κατασκευή νέου μώλου (ΣΤ) απέναντι απο τον τωρινό.

Με -Β- συμβολίζω την Οδο προσπέλασης- που κατασκευάζεται για αποσυμφόρηση των στενών του λινανιού που χωράει μόνο ένα ιχ (δεν περνάνε ταυτοχρονα 2 ιχ) και γίνεται ολοκληρη προσπάθεια για τις νταλίκες ωστε να περάσουν.


P8126968.jpg
P8127008.jpg
P8127013.jpg

Με -Δ- συμβολίζω μία περιοχή κάτω απο την γέφυρα που θα γίνει παρκινγκ για 60 ιχ.Αυτό θα προοριζεται για επισκέπτες του Ευδήλου και όχι για τις αναγκες των πλοίων.

Στο σχέδιο το πλάτωμα με το κοκκινο χρώμα δίπλα στις θεσεις πρόσδεσης προορίζεται για πάρκινγκ ιχ και φορτηγών προς επιβίβαση στο πλοίο,πάρκινγκ για ιχ για παραλαβή επιβατών καθώς και για χώρους αναμονής επιβατών. 

Τέλος με -Ε- συμβολίζεται ο νέος βιολογικός καθαρισμός που κατασκευάζεται 

Ο Χρόνος παράδοσης του λιμανιού είναι μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2010.
Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά και του χρόνου ο Εύδηλος να έχει τις υποδομές να φιλοξενήσει τουριστικά και αλιευτικά σκάφη ,τα πλοία της γραμμής με ασφάλεια καθώς και μικρά κρουαζιερόπλοια.(Τα τελευταία θα μπορούν να δέσουν αν συμπίπτουν οι ώρες παραμονής τους στο λιμάνι με αυτές του πλοίου της γραμμής στο παλαιό λιμάνι στον μώλο.)


P8127007.jpg
P8127012.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Συγχαρητήρια καταπληκτική δουλεία!
Να και μια αλλαγή...

----------


## Leo

> Συγχαρητήρια καταπληκτική δουλεία!
> Να και μια αλλαγή...


*x 2* τα συγχαρητήρια... και ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες του Aegean Regatta που μας ανεβάζεις στην gallery αλλά και για την δουλειά/ρεπορτάζ  γενικότερα απο τον Εύδηλο.

----------


## sylver23

Να στε καλα και οι 2.Ευχαριστω πολύ.
Απο τα έργα η ενημερωση προς το παρων τελείωσε ,στο ρεγκάτα έχουμε να δούμε πολλά ακομα.

----------


## sylver23

Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ για διαμαρτυριες του νομάρχη Σάμου και των Δημάρχων Ικαρίας για τις ακτοπλοικες συγκοινωνίες

και εδώ για την δρομολογηση του Νησος Μυκονος για Φούρνους

----------


## sylver23

Ανέβασα εδώ την κίνηση Ιουνίου -Ιουλίου-Αυγούστου-Σεπτέμβρη για τον Εύδηλο Ικαρίας.Ριξτε μια ματιά και περιμένω τα σχόλια εκεί...

----------


## sylver23

Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ

----------


## sylver23

Τα έργα στο λιμάνι του Ευδήλου δυστυχώς δεν προχώρησαν πολύ.

Σας είχα παραθέσει ένα σχέδιο σε προηγούμενο ποστ με αναλυτικές εξηγήσεις για το πως θα διαμορφωθεί το λιμάνι.
Πανω σε εκείνον έχω κάνει κάποιες διορθώσεις στο Α.Κ. (αλιευτικό καταφύγιο) 
Στο μέλλον θα μάθω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το πως ακριβώς θα γίνει.

ΕΡΓΑ ΕΥΔΗΛΟΥ.jpg

Προς το παρον τα έργα είναι χωρισμένα σε 3 επιμέρους.(Τα έχω σημειώσεισε κουτάκια.

Στο πρώτο έργο οπως είχα ξαναπει η Μαρίνα τουριστικών σκαφών έχει ολοκληρωθεί.
Η γέφυρα ολοκληρώθηκε αλλά δεν έχει ασφαλτοστρωθεί.
Η διαμόρφωση  των χωρων στάθμευσης,αναμονής κτλ στο νεο λιμάνι δεν έχει γίνει και είναι ακόμα με χώμα.
Το γιατί δεν έχουν γίνει όλα αυτά ακόμα μπορείται να το διαβάσετε εδώ
Φυσικά το έργο δεν ολοκληρώθηκε στην ημερομηνία αυτή και παραμένει στην κατάσταση που σας περιέγραψα

Στο δεύτερο έργο μένουν ακόμα να γίνουν κάποιες πλακοστρώσεις.
Ο δρόμος του λιμανιού (πίσω απο το μπάζωμα ''Α'' ) θα πλακοστρωθεί επίσης.
Αυτά δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί διότι οι αντίπαλες παρατάξεις έκαναν προσφυγή στο συμβούλιο της επικρατείας οπότε και τα έργα σταμάτησαν.
Μέσα σε αυτούς ήταν και καταστηματάρχες οι οποίοι δεν ήθελαν το έργο.
Φυσικά αυτοί είναι που το χαίρονται τώρα και έχουν γεμίσει με τραπεζάκια τις επεκτάσεις (''Α'').

Το τρίτο έργο με το Α.Κ.(αλιευτικό καταφύγιο) δεν έχει ξεκινήσει.
Για τους νέους κυματοθραύστες καθώς και την επέκταση των παλαιών δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα διαγωνισμός. 

Ας δούμε κάποιες  φωτογραφίες απο το νέο λιμάνι την γέφυρα και τα άλλα έργα.



P9011432.jpg

P9011433.jpg

P9011434.jpg

P9011435.jpg

----------


## sylver23

P9011436.jpg

Με το καλό του χρόνου να δούμε μία μεγαλύτερη προοδο.

----------


## sylver23

Ενημέρωση για την προοδο των έργων στο λιμάνι του Ευδήλου Ικαρίας θα βρείτε εδώ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια γεφυρα!Καλα ειναι σοβαροι οι ανθρωποι?Νομιζουν οτι ο Ευδηλος ειναι το κερατσινι που περνανε χιλιαδες αυτοκινητα την μερα?Τι πραγμα ειναι αυτο χαλασε ολο το τοπιο στον Ευδηλο

----------


## zamas

.................  :Smile:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε μια πανοραμικη φωτο του λιμανιου του Αγ.Κυρηκου το 2003 !!!
Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους Ικαριωτες !!!

----------


## sylver23

Ζημιές στον Εύδηλο λόγω της κακοκαιρίας της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας

Παραθέτω 3 σχετικά άρθα με φωτογραφίες την ώρα της κακοκαιρίας και με φωτογραφίες με τις ζημιές στο λιμάνι απο αυτήν.
Πηγή : ikariaki.gr


Η  κακοκαιρία έπληξε και το νησί μας. Μετά από το απαγορευτικό απόπλου που  εκδόθηκε σήμερα. Δημοσιεύουμε στιγμιότυπα από το λιμάνι του Ευδήλου.
 
Και άλλες φωτογραφίες από την κακοκαιρία στην Ικαρία

Ζημιές  προκλήθηκαν στον λιμενοβραχίονα του Ευδήλου, μετά από την κακοκαιρία  που έπληξε όλη τη χώρα καθώς και την Ικαρία τη περασμένη εβδομάδα.

----------


## gpap2006

Αν κατάλαβα καλά από τις φωτό, οι ρωγμές είναι στον παλιό προβλήτα που δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια, σωστά? Υπάρχουν ζημιές και στον νέο?

----------


## sylver23

Οι ζημιές είναι όπως λες στον παλιό προβλήτα με μια διόρθωση - φυσικά και χρησιμοποιείται ως λιμάνι (εκεί δένει ακόμα το πλοίο ) καθώς το νέο  δεν έχει παραδοθεί ακόμα.
Ακόμα και με την παράδοση όμως του νέου λιμανιού θα χρησιμοποιείται όχι μόνο ώς κυματοθραύστης αλλά και ως μέρος πρόσδεσης μικρών εμπορικών πλοίων (motorship κτλ) , μικρών κρουαζιερόπλοιων (αν έρθουν ποτέ  :Razz: ) αλλά ίσως και απο τα επιβατικά της γραμμής κάποιες φορές

----------


## sylver23

Πάμε και σε ένα ευχάριστο γεγονός απο το άλλο λιμάνι της Ικαρίας , τον ¶γιο Κήρυκο.

Καθαρισμός βυθού και παραλίας στο λιμάνι του Αγίου Κηρύκου

193014_157893730934555_100001417862363_323254_8176247_o.jpg

Περισσότερα στο θέμα ''Καθαρές ακτές και θάλασσες''
και στο site της Ικαριακής Ραδιοφωνίας : Ikariaki.gr

***Στο θέμα Καθαρές ακτές και θάλασσες παραθέτω και ένα λινκ που σε μία φωτογραφία φαίνεται ένα ΕΓ/ΟΓ.Το αναγνωρίζει κάποιος?

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πρεπει να ειναι το blue velvet νυν Παναγια Θεοτοκος !!!

----------


## sylver23

Εχεις δίκιο.
Αυτό μου ρθε και εμένα αρχικά στο μυαλό αλλά μου φάνηκε μεγαλύτερο.
Ξανακοίταξα όμως τις φωτογραφίες απο το ράδιο αρμονία και όντως είναι αυτό.

----------


## sylver23

Λιμάνι Ευδήλου

Οι  ζημιές πολλαπλασιάζονται στην Ικαρία και οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες τις  μελετάνε, βγάζουν το κόστος αλλά χρήματα που θα υλοποιούσουν τις  μελέτες, δε βλέπουμε! Το μεσημέρι της Τρίτης 15/3 θα βρίσκονται στον *Εύδηλο*  οι υπάλληλοι των τεχνικών υπηρεσιών της Περιφέρειας Β. Αιγαίου για να  μετρήσουν τις ζημιές που υπέστη, μετά τους τελευταίους ισχυρούς  βοριάδες, ο λιμενοβραχίονας του Ευδήλου αλλά και ο υποθαλάσσιος χώρο  του. Για την ασφάλεια των οχημάτων και των ταξιδιωτών ένα τμήμα του  λιμανιού θα μείνει κλειστό. 

Πηγή : Ikariamag



Λιμάνι Αγίου Κηρύκου

 Την Κυριακή 13/3 έγινε «η βουτιά καθαρισμού» στο λιμάνι του *Αγ.Κηρύκου* (ευτυχώς βρέθηκε μόνο μια μπαταρία) και υπάρχει εκτενές ρεπορτάζ.  Αξίζει όμως να σημειώσουμε ότι πολλά φερτά υλικά έχουν ανεβάσει τον  πυθμένα του μικρού καταφυγίου με αποτέλεσμα τα ιστιοφόρα και σκάφη  αναψυχής που θα το προσεγγίζουν δε θα μπορούν να ελλιμενίζονται.  Χρειάζεται επειγόντως η εκβάθυνση του. Όπως επίσης (ελπίζουμε) το  λιμενικό ταμείο όταν το πάρει ο δήμος Ικαρίας, να ρίξει το υλικό  (άσφαλτο) για το υπόλοιπο χερσαίο χωμάτινο (ακόμα!) κομμάτι του, να  διευθετήσει τους εξωτερικούς χώρους με τις ατάκτως τοποθετημένες βάρκες,  να μπουν κάδοι για την συλλογή των παλαιών λαδιών (υπάρχει εταιρία  ανακύκλωσης που έρχεται και τα παίρνει),  να προσδιορίσει με ποιον τρόπο  θα λύσει και το θέμα των δεκάδων αγκυρών που πονοκεφαλιάζουν τους  πάντες μέσα στο λιμάνι.


Πηγή : Ikariamag




Επίσης κάποιες επιπλέον φωτογραφίες από τον καθαρισμό θα βρείτε στο ρεπορτάζ του ikariamag καθώς και πλάνα από το Πρέβελης , τον ¶γιο Κήρυκο και τον καθαρισμό του βυθού

----------


## sylver23

Στο πλαίσιο της καθιερωμένης ετήσιας κρουαζιέρας του Ραδιοφωνικού Ιδρύματος Κύπρου σε ελληνικά νησιά, το πλοίο «Salamis Filoxenia» με την πολυπληθή αντιπροσωπεία, υπό τη διοίκηση και τη γενική διεύθυνση του σταθμού, καθώς και εκατοντάδες ακροατών, θα προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι του Αγίου Κηρύκου στην Ικαρία, την *Τετάρτη, 28 Αυγούστου,* στις πέντε το απόγευμα.
Στις εννέα το βράδυ της ίδιας ημέρας, *στο λιμάνι του Αγίου Κηρύκου*, θα πραγματοποιηθεί εκδήλωση πολιτισμικής διάδρασης, αλληλεγγύης και αλληλογνωριμίας με τους αδελφούς Έλληνες, σε συνεργασία με τον Δήμο Ικαρίας και πολιτιστικούς φορείς του νησιού.
Θα παρουσιαστούν τραγούδια και χοροί από την κυπριακή παράδοση.
ikariaki.gr

Νομίζω ότι είναι η πρώτη φορά που πιάνει κρουαζιερόπλοιο στο νησί μας και ελπίζω να μην είναι και η τελευταία για τα επόμενα χρόνια.

----------


## sylver23

Συνεχίζονται τα έργα στον προβλήτα του Ευδήλου σχετικά με την επέκτασή του. 
Τρεις φωτογραφίες μπορούμε να δούμε στο meteoikaria

----------


## SteliosK

*
Marina_4.jpg

Συνεχίζεται η κατασκευή της νέας μαρίνας σκαφών στον Άγιο Κήρυκο*

----------


## sylver23

H κατασκευή της νέας μαρίνας λογικά έχει τελειώσει. Το μόνο που έχει κυκλοφορήσει είναι μία βραδινή φώτογραφία με τη φωταγώγησή της. Πρώτη φορά βλέπω ένα τέτοιο έργο να μην πολυπαρουσιάζεται στις ειδησεογγραφικές σελίδες της Ικαρίας. 
Αφού η google μας έκανε χάρη και τράβηξε νέες φώτο ας δούμε από ψηλά πως είναι η διαμόρφωσή της.

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΚΗΡΥ&#92.jpgΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΚΗΡΥ&#92.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Η φωτογραφία (βραδινή της μαρίνας) από το προηγούμενο ποστ βρίσκεται εδώ .

Επίσης η προέκταση του λιμενοβραχίοντα Ευδήλου έχει σχεδόν ολοκληρωθεί.

Παρακάτω επιστολή για τα έργα του λιμανιού που δεν έχουν παραδοθεί μετά από τόσα χρόνια που είναι σχεδόν έτοιμα. 

O Δήμαρχος Ικαρίας ζητά την παράδοση για χρήση των πρόσφατα κατασκευασμένων λιμενικών υποδομών Ευδήλου

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ιούλιος 1995 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175633





> Εδεναν εκεί μέ ΒΔ,Β καί ΒΑ ανέμους,σχεδόν όλα  πήγαιναν εκεί οπως τά ρομίλντα,μιλένα,νταλιάνα,δημητρούλα,αίολος  εξπρές,corsica express 3,εξπρές  σαντορίνη,ταξιάρχης,θεόφιλος,σαμοθράκη,μαρίνα.Εχει υποστεί καθίζηση μέ  νοτιά πρίν περίπου 4 χρόνια καί ακούγεται ότι θά αποκατασταθεί μετά τήν  περάτωση τής μαρίνας που γίνεται τώρα εκεί.Είναι υπήνεμο σημείο σέ Β  ανέμους.


Σε αυτη τη θεση το ιδανικο με ΒΔ-Β-ΒΑ ανεμους νομιζω ειναι οτι ο αερας "χτυπα" το βαπορι σχεδον καταπρυμα και οχι στη μπαντα που ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο, οποτε μπορει να κρατηθει πιο ευκολα με ισχυρους βοριαδες.

Ειδικα στον Αγιο, το ξερεις αλλωστε πολυ καλα, η τοπικη ενισχυση των καταβατικων βοριαδων ειναι πολυ μεγαλη. 

Δεν ξερω τωρα με τη δημιουργια της μαρινας μηπως τα μπλοκια που ειναι ακριβως διπλα δυσκολευουν τη μανουβρα. Αν δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα, καλο θα ηταν να τη φτιαξουν, ισως λιγο πιο πλατια, για να αραζουν πιο ανετα με βοριαδες τα βαπορια.

----------


## sylver23

Καλησπέρα , 
Με την ευκαιρία της διαβούλευσης σχετικά με τον κανονισμό λειτουργίας του καταφυγίου τουριστικών σκαφών του Αγίου Κηρύκου,
βλέπουμε το σχεδιο του κανονισμού που θα δωθεί. 
Μέσα σε αυτό βλέπουμε πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα για την μαρίνα όπως τον  χάρτη της Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας του Π.Ν. με τις γεωγραφικές συντεταγμένες της εισόδου του τουριστικού λιμένα
Χωρίς-τίτλο-1.jpg

Τη χωροθετημένη ζώνη του 
''Η Χωροθετημένη αυτή ζώνη ορίζεται σύμφωνα με τις  ανωτέρω αποφάσεις, αποτελούμενη από: 19.031,10 τ.μ. *Θαλάσσια Ζώνη,* 4.950,60 τ.μ. *Χερσαία Ζώνη,* και 77 θέσεις ελλιμενισμού''

Κατηγορία Μεγέθους Σκαφών 
Εύρος μήκους σκαφών (μ)
Αριθμός σκαφών

L1  
6
23

L2  
8
12

L3  
10
8

L4  
12
30

L5  
15
4

*ΣΥΝΟΛΟ*

*77*




Και πολλές ακόμα πληροφορίες. 

Πηγή ikariaki.gr 

Θα επανέλθω με φωτογραφίες απο το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε από το καταφύγιο τουρ. σκαφών αλλά και από την επέκταση του προβλήτα του Ευδήλου

----------


## sylver23

> H κατασκευή της νέας μαρίνας λογικά έχει τελειώσει. Το μόνο που έχει κυκλοφορήσει είναι μία βραδινή φώτογραφία με τη φωταγώγησή της. Πρώτη φορά βλέπω ένα τέτοιο έργο να μην πολυπαρουσιάζεται στις ειδησεογγραφικές σελίδες της Ικαρίας. 
> Αφού η google μας έκανε χάρη και τράβηξε νέες φώτο ας δούμε από ψηλά πως είναι η διαμόρφωσή της.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175546Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175547



Αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα (φώτο Ιουλίου 2016) σας παραθέτω κάποιες φώτο από την νέα μαρίνα του Αγίου Κηρύκου. Την θέση της νέας μαρίνας την βλέπετε σε προηγούμενο μου ποστ που παραθέτω. 
_DSC6021.jpg


_DSC8792.jpg_DSC8793.jpg_DSC8794.jpg

Ο δρόμος που έρχεται από το κεντρικό λιμάνι 
**Πρόσβαση από τον μικρό μώλο που δένουν τα μικρά πλοία για Φούρνους και Θέρμα

_DSC8795.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Ο δρόμος που έρχεται από το κεντρικό λιμάνι 
**Πρόσβαση από τον μικρό μώλο που δένουν τα μικρά πλοία για Φούρνους και Θέρμα

_DSC8798.jpg

Γενική άποψη

_DSC8796.jpg_DSC8797.jpg

Πιστεύω ότι το μόνο που πρέπει να κατασκευαστεί ακόμα είναι η διαμόρφωση του χώρου με παγκάκια , φυτά κτλ ώστε να ομορφύνει ο χώρος και να είναι μέρος περιπάτου.

----------


## sylver23

Η Ικαρία παλαιότερα είχε άλλα τρία ''λιμάνια'' . Τον Μαγγανίτη και τον Αρμενιστή που η επιβίβαση και αποβίβαση γινόταν μόνο με λάντζες και το Καρκινάγρι που έδενε κανονικά το πλοίο. Το τελευταίο πλοίο που έδεσε στο Καρκινάγρι δοκιμαστικά ήταν το corsica express 3. 
Στο παρακάτω βίντεο λοιπόν του 1975 , το πρώτο που κυκλοφορεί στο ιντερνετ με πλάνα από Ικαρία , βλέπουμε στα πρώτα λεπτά πλάνα από τον Πειραιά και μετά απόπλου μάλλον του Ικαρος από το Καρκινάγρι. Ενδιαφέρον έχει και προς το τέλος στο 13 λεπτό τα αερίδια που σηκώνουν την θάλασσα κάτι σύνηθες στο δυτικό ΄'ακρο της Ικαρίας. 

http://www.ikariamag.gr/me-mia-vinte...75-ntokoymento

----------


## sylver23

Μεγάλες καταστροφές υπέστει το λιμάνι του Ευδήλου από την χθεσινή κακοκαιρία. 
Ιδιαίτερα η νέα προέκταση του κυματοθραύστη που ολοκληρώθηκε το 2017.
Από όσο φαίνεται και στις φωτογραφίες διαλύθηκε όλος ο τσιμεντένιος δρόμος - μώλος και τα τοιχία και παρασύρθηκαν όλα τα μπλόκια που είχαν τοποθετηθεί από την έξω μεριά για την προστασία του .
Φωτογραφίες και άρθρα από την Ικαριακή Ραδιοφωνία 
https://www.facebook.com/pg/ikariaki...35438426680959
26815541_2035438613347607_8890179426170495670_n.jpg26805292_2035438700014265_4721958194508865432_n.jpg26805157_2035438553347613_7037267873291528058_n.jpg26804383_2035438670014268_3634955222632076314_n.jpg26734120_2035438763347592_4346469015188829599_n.jpg

----------


## sylver23

και η επομενη μέρα ...

Φωτορεπορταζ 
κ 2 φωτο ακομα

Πηγή Ικαριακή Ραδιοφωνία

26733549_2035850149973120_8113188333853983451_n.jpg

26907336_2035850173306451_539153156548135994_n.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάποιοι όμως έβαλαν .....καλά λεπτά στην τσέπη τους για αυτές τις κακοτεχνίες, άραγε θα υπάρχουν κυρώσεις?????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα φυσικά και θα υπάρξουν κυρώσεις, όσο ψηλά κι αν βρίσκονται οι υπεύθυνοι. Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε, το μαχαίρι θα φτάσει στο κόκκαλο.

----------


## sylver23

Οι καταστροφες στην νέα επέκταση του προβλήτα. 

40325524_373098509893007_4714338747573862400_n.jpg40326751_218989588971506_708839817688907776_n.jpg40414388_2333515763331187_2783961375649562624_n.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Και εφέτος αναρωτιόμουν γιατί δεν έχει ξεκινήσει η λειτουργία του νέου λιμανιού (αν και λείπουν οι χερσαίες υποδομές, αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς και το παλιό λιμάνι δεν έχει καμμία υποδομή πέρα από ένα υποτυπώδες σταθμό επιβατών με παλιές πολυθρόνες για 20 άτομα). Σε αναζήτηση η τελευταία αναφορά που βρήκα στο internet είναι η παρακάτω από τον δήμαρχο Ικαρίας. 

https://www.902.gr/sites/default/fil...oy_ikarias.pdf

----------


## pantelis2009

Εκεί δεν έμεινε ...τίποτε. Κανένας υπεύθυνος ...ακούει???????? ή τα πήραμε και εξαφανιστήκαμε !!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

*Έφυγε ο καπετάνιος της άγονης γραμμής Ξενοφών Μηνιώτης*Κοινωνία


Πέμ, 30/08/2018 - 11:23







Facebook198 
Twitter 
Google+ 

Ανταλλαγή
Πλήρης ημερών, ο γνωστός καπετάνιος - πλοιοκτήτης Ξενοφών Μηνιώτης έφυγε από τη ζωή την Τετάρτη 29 Αυγούστου 2018.
Για πολλά χρόνια εξυπηρετούσε με τα πλοία του τις άγονες γραμμές των Ψαρών, της Σάμου, της Ικαρίας, των Φούρνων, των Λειψών κ.ά., ενώ ήταν από τους πρώτους που δρομολόγησε καραβάκι στη γραμμή Χίου - Τσεσμέ, και μάλιστα σε "δύσκολα χρόνια".
Πατέρας του ήταν ο Σταμάτης Μηνιώτης, εξίσου γνωστός και τιμηθείς από την Αγγλία για την αντιστασιακή του δράση, αφού με τα πλοιάριά του μετέφερε από τη Χίο στην Αγρελιά της Μ. Ασίας, την περίοδο της γερμανικής κατοχής, αξιωματικούς του συμμαχικού στρατού.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## sylver23

Παραθέτω κάποιες ακόμα φωτογραφίες από το Πάσχα από το τουριστικό καταφύγιο Αγίου Κηρύκου

IMG_20190423_191825.jpgIMG_20190423_191905.jpgIMG_20190423_192120.jpgIMG_20190423_192001.jpgIMG_20190423_192035.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Τέλος μία ξεχασμένη πανοραμική 

_DSC5205.jpg

----------

